# Muss man UV Kleber beim Wechsel vom Handyglas verwenden?



## parel (26. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe das Problem, dass ich ein S3 Habe und das Glas kaputt gegangen ist und laut Internet muss man einen UV Kleber benutzen, jedoch habe ich davor bei einem S3 Mini das Glas ausgetauscht und da brauchte ich das nicht.
Deswegen meine Frage muss ich diesen UV Kleber benutzen und wenn ja von wo könnte ich dann möglichst billig eine UV Lampe bekommen?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Januar 2015)

Schau erstmal ob du das Glas ohne beschädigung ab bekommst.


----------



## parel (26. Januar 2015)

Also beim S3 Mini ging das. Ich Glaub das S3 dürfte da nicht sehr viel schwerer sein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (26. Januar 2015)

Dann nehm doch den gleichen Kleber wie beim mini


----------



## parel (26. Januar 2015)

Das ding ist ja beim S3 Mini brauchte ich keinen UV Kleber und laut Internet muss ich beim S3 UV Kleber benutzen welches mich verwirrt da ich es für das S3 Mini nicht brauchte.


----------



## SilentMan22 (26. Januar 2015)

Musst du laut Internet auch beim S3 Mini UV Kleber nutzen? Ich denke das sollte alles beantworten..


----------

